# london ontario bird show



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

56th ANNUAL
CAGE BIRD SHOW

OCTOBER 10, 11, 12 / 2008

MERRILL'S HALL
ST. JUSTIN'S CHURCH

855 JALNA BLVD.
LONDON, ONTARIO

OPEN ON SUNDAY 12 OCT
TO THE PUBLIC
10AM to 3PM


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I would actually die to go to a bird show...they don't have them here.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

this will be my very first one for me and i,m going to join the club as well they do have 100 plus members


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

so its only open to the public on sunday?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

thats right


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I would absolutley love to go but over here they don't have them!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well i intend to go i,m only just over 1 hour away


----------



## riverdog (Jun 23, 2008)

i'll stop by on sunday as its only 2 blocks from my house....thx for the info allen


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i,ll be there as well i,ll be wearing my sarnia aquarium society shirt


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Awww thats too far, im in nova scotia. i wonder if theres any going on around here Hmmm


----------



## Carrie~Anne (Apr 19, 2008)

You'll have to take lots of pictures and let us know how it goes!!! We have some bird fairs in BC, but nothing where I am at. The closest one is 4 hours away, which means a birdie sitter!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oh i plan on it trust me if i don,t get a ride then i have an offer to stay at a persons house


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

i'll probably be there for a while too....we're doing dinner at my dads but i'm sure i can spare a few hours
Mikey


----------



## riverdog (Jun 23, 2008)

tomorrow is the day....i hope to stop by around 11am or so....


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Lucky Dogs!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I go to the bird shows twice a year about 45 minutes away and I have came home with birds the last 2 shows I have last show was in august and I came home with one male/female whiteface lutino cockatiel that I got thru a trade for one of my baby tiels and I got a baby parrotlet that I handfed, the show before that was in april and I came home with Ivory my rare blue eyed albino cockatiel!! So good luck not coming home with any!! Melissa & The Flock


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

ive told mikey he is trouble if he comes home with any but he knows he wont be......im just compiling a list.....i get equal amounts of birds when i get there


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Then you should encourage him to go ahead and get a few.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol....i dont think he needs any encouragement from me!!!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

the bird show wasn't that great...mostly finches and stuff a few tiels but i think the coolest thing i saw was blue rosella's i did make a connection with a guy that offered me breeding pairs of his tiel stock for 60 a pair so of course i took his card lol
Mikey


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

60 a pair man that is a great deal if i was close to him i would get another pair


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

he's not too far...just in lambeth. I didn't commit to any today because thats not fair to kim. We'll likely discuss it later today and see what happens. But it would be nice to have a few pairs of all unrelated birds from different areas to ensure strong stock in our young birds. 
Mikey


----------



## riverdog (Jun 23, 2008)

you must mean Frank... 

i buy my food from him....

and my aunt got a bird from him 4 years ago 
i have the bird now....pepper
the show wasnt what i was hoping for but i spent 20 bucks on the raffle draw to try to win that BIG GREEN cage.....


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

wait till i post the pic of the prize my friend won


----------



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

I love bird shows If they actually have lots of birds at them. I can't wait to show Princess i'm just dieng to see how she does. I also found a buyer for 1/2 my baby Teils when I start Breeding


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

yeah the cage was nice and it came with the tiel inside. No the guy i was talking to was named Bo, i got his card so that i can get in touch with him. He said whenever i was ready he'd have birds for me. So likely be more like in the spring. Even though it wasn't what i expected it was a nice day for a drive and my daughter Megan and i had a nice day and she was right ready to text Kim that we bought birds lol. Daddy's little helper she is hehehe. Also a friend of mine owns a large pet store in windsor and he says he'll take all the birds i can supply him with and is willing to pay extra for hand tamed birds because they are easier for him to sell. Plus he looks after his birds quite well so i have no qualms selling to him
Mikey


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hey mikey this is what my friend won with the cage


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hey mike can you send me a private message with the guys website as i,m looking to get another female as i have my all alone wf male who is just gorgious and needs a mate
this is a old picture but he has his full crown back and is more stunning now then ever


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow, your friend was lucky to win those two with the cage!


----------

